# Fishing banned from Bayou Texar Bridge



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

Copied from PNJ.com http://www.pnj.com/article/20120203...you-bridge?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

They’ll be no more fishing on the Bayou Texar bridge.
At the City of Pensacola’s request, the Florida Department of Transportation has banned fishing on the Dr. Philip A. Payne Bridge spanning between East Hill and East Pensacola Heights. The state controls the bridge, which is on U.S. 90 (Cervantes Street).

It’s a popular fishing spot. The bridge is rarely seen without someone fishing over the side of it.

Harold Roberts, 54, has lived in Pensacola all of his life and he’s fished many times on the bridge.

“It’s no good,” Roberts said. “There are a lot of old and young people who fish there, and some can’t read or write. They may not be able to read the signs. For a lot of people, that’s all they have to eat is what they catch. And not everybody has a boat.”

City officials say they would have preferred that fishing be allowed to continue there, but issues of litter and vandalism were getting out of hand.

“The city requested they take that action after years of problems stemming from the fishing activity, including $4,800 worth of replacement globes for the lighting fixtures on the bridge, which were damaged by errant lead fishing weights,” said city spokesman Derek Cosson. “The city also incurred costs for maintenance crews to clean up the fishermen’s litter and fish debris.”

The city put out trash barrels and signage on the bridge three years ago asking fishermen to dispose of any waste material. But the litter continued, said District 4 City Councilman Larry B. Johnson, whose district includes the bridge.

Johnson began getting complaints from runners who frequently run across the bridge along the pedestrian passageways on each side.

“I was getting complaints of trash, broken beer bottles, fish hooks, and other debris being left on the bridge by fishermen,” Johnson said. “I would see trashing laying right next to the trash cans. It is unfortunate that people cannot be responsible enough to pick up their trash. I have even had runners tell me the trash was so bad that they had to run on the outside of the area where pedestrians are supposed to be.”

Johnson said he supports the FDOT’s decision to ban fishing there.

“It is unfortunate, but I felt we had no choice at this point,” he said. “The bridge belongs to all taxpayers.”

Four signs prohibiting fishing already are installed at each of the pedestrian entrances to the bridge.

The current Bayou Texar bridge was built during 1999 and 2000. It was built 25 feet wider than the previous bridge, built in 1953, to accommodate pedestrians and fishermen.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I drive over that bridge everyday and unless Im missing something, I dont see the trash. Its just another way to stop the fishing. They dont close down roads because people throw trash out of the window. Drive east on bayfront where that newer gated comm. was built, the whole area down by the water is just one big layer of trash, I see that everytime im down there.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> I drive over that bridge everyday and unless Im missing something, I dont see the trash..


Not defending the decision to stop the fishing, but I live downtown and run across that bridge often. The side walks, which aren't really visible from the car, and always covered in trash. Usually dead fish, hooks, leaders, cans, food bags, etc. It's pretty obvious that the majority of the trash is from the people fishing there


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

I used to cross that bridge on my bike every morning. The stench was unreal. I'm surprised that it took this long.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

That sucks! I used to castnet menhaden there in the mornings. Never left any trash and always throw unwanted fish back. I guess I'll be getting a citation some day!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Delete.... Staying out of it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Delete.... Staying out of it.


 Beer Driven Response????????????


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That bridge closure won't be the last due to litter left behind by recreational anglers. Percentage wise, it may have been only a small percentage of the people fishing there that left enough trash over a long period of time to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow this ruined my weekend. I regularly walk down with my trout rod and a jig and catch plenty of specks and rat reds. Often I pick up trash and pit it in the cans. I'm sorry a couple of yuppy f%&*s had to smell old bait left by the certain people that regularly fished the bridge to catch croakers. Perhaps the smell was the lift station, or just the abundant biomass in the bayou. Probably gonna ban fishing from bayfront next, then bob sikes will become a sight seeing bridge. It's disgraceful that anyone would leave a fish to die on top of a fishing structure whether its remoras from the pier or catfish from the bridge. I wonder what kind of ticket I'm gonna get when I go down there tonight to catch my weekend trout, they've been thick on the shadowline eating soft plastics. Nice step backwards pensacola.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

how about giving a fine to the people who litter? the police are around the bridge all the time writing speeding tickets. this instead of messing it up for everyone.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

“The city requested they take that action after years of problems stemming from the fishing activity, including $4,800 worth of replacement globes for the lighting fixtures on the bridge, which were damaged by errant lead fishing weights,” said city spokesman Derek Cosson. 

Okay, I've got to call BS on this claim for sure! Never have I gone through that area and seen a single light out! Not only that, I only see people there during striper season! Never any other time of year.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

The trash consisted of much more than a random bottle or bag. Regularly, there were busted styrofoam coolers and 5 gallon buckets filled with rotting fish guts, etc. Then add the bags, empty 12 packs, and wads of fishing line, and you have a better picture. With that said, it would have been great to see some other corrective action taken other than an outright ban.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Smarty said:


> “The city requested they take that action after years of problems stemming from the fishing activity, including $4,800 worth of replacement globes for the lighting fixtures on the bridge, which were damaged by errant lead fishing weights,” said city spokesman Derek Cosson.
> 
> Okay, I've got to call BS on this claim for sure! Never have I gone through that area and seen a single light out! Not only that, I only see people there during striper season! Never any other time of year.


No offense, but I see people there every day.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Beer Driven Response????????????


Nah Dennis, just got to stay PC. More people read this than you'd think. I would like a beer though, you buying ?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

lets face it , some people vote for more government and some do not.

only when it hits home do people react


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> No offense, but I see people there every day.[/QUOTE
> 
> Same here


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*OK, I'll jump in...*

I ran the old Bay Bridge from '97 to '04 when it went down in Ivan.There were plenty of fine folk who used to enjoy fishing there as much as I enjoyed running the place. I will say that by and large,people who fish from bridges tend to litter. Some ,to an extent that would boggle your mind. On any given morning, there would be litter the entire length of the Bridge;often at placed the base of a trash can so that someone would have to pick it up.Complete disregard for decency in these cases.....
I don't blame the city one bit....Many ruined it for all.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

nextstep said:


> how about giving a fine to the people who litter? the police are around the bridge all the time writing speeding tickets. this instead of messing it up for everyone.


It would also be nice if bridge fisherman would get a license check once in awhile and give us boaters a little break. 

They could write a plethora of fines, too, since number of undersized reds and trout released over the last 5 yrs there is probably in the single digits.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Snagged Line said:


> Beer Driven Response????????????


1:16 am... probably so!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> 1:16 am... probably so!


Can you say shift work ?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> Can you say shift work ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


was j/k!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

the only trash i have seen (while Im driving over), is the people actually fishing lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



?MEGA said:


> the only trash i have seen (while Im driving over), is the people actually fishing lol


That\'s not nice.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't realize the bridge was fished that often throughout the year. I guess now that I think about it (non drinking post ), I don't travel that way very often and when I do it's usually late at night. I believe people being fined for littering or for keeping out of slot fish would be a much better solution to issues as opposed to it being shut down to recreational fishing.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Kim said:


> That bridge closure won't be the last due to litter left behind by recreational anglers. Percentage wise, it may have been only a small percentage of the people fishing there that left enough trash over a long period of time to ruin it for everyone.


 
Kim, you are right! It only takes ONE to ruin it for every one. I am not saying it was one person, but I am saying that sometimes one person's actions can move mountains, prohibit fishing, change laws, create new laws. Those people who are littering and damaging property think only of themselves. They are not considering the eviorment, the big picture so to speak. Then those same people will blame the government with an ignorance of their own behavior and wonder why they were restricted or violated. I believe there is already too much government! But when I read a story like this I understand the need. Some people need governing. too bad it affects us all.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> They could write a plethora of fines, too, since number of undersized reds and trout released over the last 5 yrs there is probably in the single digits.


I agree 100% here, I loved letting nice trout go while they would keep every little fish caugh on the double and triple drop rigs they were using. I got a bunch of angry and upset looks over letting keeper fish go. With that said, I never saw anyone keep an illegal fish although Im sure they did. I generally went once a week either after 9pm or early morning depending on the winds. Im still upset about the deal, fishing 1.5 blocks from the house is one of the reasons I bought my place 6 years ago.


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

?mega said:


> the only trash i have seen (while im driving over), is the people actually fishing lol


 
lol


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Its a two sided coin. We all know when you walk on bridges that have places to fish you will find dead catfish laying around as well as trash. I have dealt with this since I can remember even as a kid fishing down south at the same places. Unfortunately, people will lay them there to die because they hate catching them.

No the other side of the coin. Over the years people with money have gotten fishing spots closed due to they don't like us there. They feel as if they own everything around them. The city has always been known favor the wealthy over the average person. When they rebuilt bridges down south that had fishing walkways that were attached to them for twenty years were left off due to big restaurants wanting the spots for parking. I have seen bridges were people fished for years get no parking signs put up so people had no where to park to fish these bridges. Its amazing how buying fishing licenses has and now people are having to buy license for land but yet we loose more spots everyday. I mean you have to have a fresh water license but how many public access do you have for ponds around here? We are loosing everyday. Its just sad. I understand we have to take responsibility for the spots we have and I totally but not every place lost is do to us as well.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Hell, You can always go down to the new Maritime park overlooking Beautiful Pensacola Bay and Watch yerself a good ole BASEBALL GAME and you will forget all about that nasty FISHING habbit you once were drawn to like a Moth to a lantern, like a Crack hore to a Fix, like Butter to a Bisket, Like a.......................................Oh Nevermind!!!!!!!!!!! You Fisherpeople Suck anyway, Get over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

or


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Another Pink Elephant just like the civic center. They cant even get anyone interested in buying it. Then when the new is gone from this baseball deal, you will have another money pit.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

snookman said:


> Another Pink Elephant just like the civic center. They cant even get anyone interested in buying it. Then when the new is gone from this baseball deal, you will have another money pit.


Completely AGREE!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

couldn't DISAGREE more... google articles about the first few years of the Redbirds stadium in Memphis. Don't have exact figures, but it was around 70 million to build.. should be able to find some interesting articles.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

They lost millions in just getting it built. The Maritime park has lost money since the beginning. I cant see where baseball is going to be the answer? Hockey didn't fair so well. How much money was lost there? Oh boy , a multimillion dollar stadium that most kids couldn't even afford to go to and watch. boy thats the answer. Another piece of property down the road they wont be able to sell after it to fails like hockey. then all you will hear is they cant find a buyer while in the meantime our taxes dollars goes to keep the upkeep on it. I would bet if you go back and Google what they said when the Pensacola Dome was no different then what they are saying about The Maritime park. how much good it will do for the city of Pensacola.......:thumbdown:


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, since season ticket sales already account for most of this season's seating, the naysayers are dead wrong so far. 

But isn't this thread about the Bayou Texar bridge?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Bill Braskey said:


> Well, since season ticket sales already account for most of this season's seating, the naysayers are dead wrong so far.
> 
> But isn't this thread about the Bayou Texar bridge?


Yes Bill, try to stay focused....


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

The thread is about the bridge but as you can tell from the oversize images as well as the others, thats what took it here. Have a person post a old shack to a sports complex was as far off as you could get. As for years anywhere. public fishing spots have been lost to these places as well as homes and new businesses. Its all about money sadly to say. My tax dollars built a stadium that I will never step foot into but yet as many who buy their fishing license continue to loose access to spots they once fished unless you have a boat or canoe. What ironic is that i have been in a stadium that was built by smokers tax but yet you cant smoke in it. now thats a slap in the face. dictatorship at its finest. lol


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

@Snookman: You're spot on! 
Let's check Pensacola's history with sports programs shall we. 
Pensacola Wings semi pro football=Failure
Pensacola Tornados semi pro basketball= Failure
Pensacola Barracudas arena football= Failure
Pensacola Ice Pilots=Sold?(still puzzled bout that one)
Pensacola Pelicans= Traded?(still sold about that one)
The Moors Golf Course: Once a part of the Seniors Tour= Failure
If you look at the schedules for UWF and PSC athletics, most games are played "away". 
I just don't think this area of the Panhandle is capable of sustaining adult sporting programs. I don't pretend to know why, I just simply know the history.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.slavinmanagementconsultants.com/PDFs/Community_Maritime_Park.pdf

Bayfront entertainment complex under way
*PENSACOLA BUILDS MARITIME PARK*

Construction is underway on the Maritime Park, a 30-acre, $54 million entertainment complex on downtown Pensacola’s bay front. The plans include a multi-use community park for concerts, minor league baseball, festivals and a public fishing pier.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe Pensacola's own website statements brings it all home.
"Pensacola is a water wonderland. Whether it's fishing, swimming, enjoying a dolphin cruise or exploring the Gulf Islands National Seashore, Perdido Key and Pensacola Beach provide the perfect setting for whatever floats your boat. What wonderful memories you can build taking your friends or family out for exciting times along the beautiful emerald coast."

Pensacola has thrived on the revenue from our aquatic attractions. As stated above no other venture has been successful as far as I know. I've lived in this area all of my life and the only times I spent money at the Civic Center was when AC/DC was there or Ozzy rocked down the house. That being said I frequently spend my hard earned money on bait or fishing supplies for a relaxing time trying to hook into that next delicious fried meal. Basketball, Hockey, or baseball will never compair!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

54 Million dollars..... Are we suppose to ecstatic because it includes a public fishing pier? I think I could think of a lot better way to spend 54 Million dollars. I'm sorry but I still think is a pink elephant. Just think how long it will take to break even on the money spent to build it. Whats funny is how you used the fishing pier as a strong point when you look how much they spent to rebuild the fishing pier on the Pensacola side that doesn't even make up maybe a third of the length of the old one and charge you to fish on it. I personally saved my pennies up and bought a boat as over time, I have seen some great spots taken away for building or no access anymore. I am blessed to have had the opportunities to fish long forgotten lost spots for fishing. I hate seeing some people not taking care of where they have been allowed to fish. Even though the cost of fuel and maintenance limits my time on the water. I enjoy every minute out there. fishing kept me busy and out of a lot of trouble as a kid. thats just my two cents.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



snookman said:


> 54 Million dollars..... Are we suppose to ecstatic because it includes a public fishing pier? I think I could think of a lot better way to spend 54 Million dollars. I'm sorry but I still think is a pink elephant. Just think how long it will take to break even on the money spent to build it. Whats funny is how you used the fishing pier as a strong point when you look how much they spent to rebuild the fishing pier on the Pensacola side that doesn't even make up maybe a third of the length of the old one and charge you to fish on it. I personally saved my pennies up and bought a boat as over time, I have seen some great spots taken away for building or no access anymore. I am blessed to have had the opportunities to fish long forgotten lost spots for fishing. I hate seeing some people not taking care of where they have been allowed to fish. Even though the cost of fuel and maintenance limits my time on the water. I enjoy every minute out there. fishing kept me busy and out of a lot of trouble as a kid. thats just my two cents.


Well spoken......


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The phrase you're looking for is 'white elephant' not pink. 
And what does this have to do with fishing off a bridge?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

It was brought up in the forum by another member and became part of the issue. By simply addressing the view point is part of the forum but you are correct that this wasn't about fishing from bridges. now if you look at it as another place gone. it would be. We have and continue to loose spots for many different reasons. I have too crossed that bridge and have never seen a lantern globe broke but that was out city response to why fishing was banned as well if one was broke, that doesn't mean it was or wasn't broken by a fishing weight. IF they were having problem with trash and fish carcases on the bridge, that could have been handled since the local marine patrol office is down the road and they could have kept a better eye on the bridge and ticket those who violate laws. Instead of these officers parked along the road for road construction making side cash. I believe it was an excuse to pass their laws or maybe they feel if you have only the limited choice of fishing off pay piers. Whats next, do wont be able to fish off the sea walls for litter or the risk of causing a accident entering back on the road? I'm sure the same people who fished the bridge has fish there too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This thread has taken a headfirst dive into an empty pool.

Given the behavior and the mess (along with the stench) on the bridge, fishing from it was bound to get shut down eventually.

For those talking about ticketing people...the police and the FWC are not going to waste their time doing that. The police are--and should be--more concerned about the goons who drive 55 mph in a 35 mph zone, and the FWC never ventures into the Bayou. It's odd that this is somehow the City's fault.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> This thread has taken a headfirst dive into an empty pool.
> 
> Given the behavior and the mess (along with the stench) on the bridge, fishing from it was bound to get shut down eventually.
> 
> For those talking about ticketing people...the police and the FWC are not going to waste their time doing that. The police are--and should be--more concerned about the goons who drive 55 mph in a 35 mph zone, and the FWC never ventures into the Bayou. It's odd that this is somehow the City's fault.


:thumbup:


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Every year our beaches are destroyed by the Memorial Day Gay Fest and our tax dollars are spent to clean it up, but they keep on inviting them back. They should write tickets to the violators on Texar bridge instead of shutting it down for everyone.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Every year our beaches are destroyed by the Memorial Day Gay Fest and our tax dollars are spent to clean it up, but they keep on inviting them back. They should write tickets to the violators on Texar bridge instead of shutting it down for everyone.


 
Hmmm...i have to throw a flag on this argument. It comes down to money on this topic (Memorial Day vs. Texar fisherman). Yes the Texar fisherman buy fishing permits but it is pennies when compared to the millions and millions of income brought in by the rainbow crowd. The clean up costs after memorial day are pennies as well when compared to the monetary income.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tiderider said:


> Every year our beaches are destroyed by the Memorial Day Gay Fest and our tax dollars are spent to clean it up, but they keep on inviting them back. They should write tickets to the violators on Texar bridge instead of shutting it down for everyone.



Yes, let's blame all of this on the homosexuals because that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Hmmm...i have to throw a flag on this argument. It comes down to money on this topic (Memorial Day vs. Texar fisherman). Yes the Texar fisherman buy fishing permits but it is pennies when compared to the millions and millions of income brought in by the rainbow crowd. The clean up costs after memorial day are pennies as well when compared to the monetary income.



And thus lies the problem in our area. The guests are forgiven over and over and the locals get the shaft.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Well if the locals had some common sense and courtesy for their OWN town, maybe they would not get the "shaft". I don’t reward my daughter for doing bad things. Why should the city continue to allow folks to destroy new bridges that YOURS and MY tax dollars paid for. They can go fish the rocks next to the bridge. I’m personally glad i don’t have to dodge fishing lines when i take my boat out because the bridge rats were too stupid to move the lines. Then curse me for moving them with my hands before i get a new piercing. This argument is redundant and pointless. But i am bored and didn’t want to feel left out.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Well if the locals had some common sense and courtesy for their OWN town, maybe they would not get the "shaft". I don’t reward my daughter for doing bad things. Why should the city continue to allow folks to destroy new bridges that YOURS and MY tax dollars paid for. They can go fish the rocks next to the bridge. I’m personally glad i don’t have to dodge fishing lines when i take my boat out because the bridge rats were too stupid to move the lines. Then curse me for moving them with my hands before i get a new piercing. This argument is redundant and pointless. But i am bored and didn’t want to feel left out.


Ha, I'm glad somebody mentioned the lines in the channel.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

BRIDGE RATS.....It amazes me how people think. :thumbdown:

I have went through that bridge many of times and dont remember having to move fishing lines.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

snookman said:


> BRIDGE RATS.....It amazes me how people think. :thumbdown:



Well, if you have ever spent time wading through their garbage and dodging their hooks and other mess, you might see how that phrase is rather appropriate. It really isn't hard for the City to figure out who is responsible for the stench and the trash.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, if you have ever spent time wading through their garbage and dodging their hooks and other mess, you might see how that phrase is rather appropriate. It really isn't hard for the City to figure out who is responsible for the stench and the trash.

So speaking down on everyone for what may be a few people is appropriate. Correct? So it would be safe to say that one of your family lives like a slob then its appropriate your whole family are slobs right? I wouldn't say so. Thats my point.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

snookman said:


> Well, if you have ever spent time wading through their garbage and dodging their hooks and other mess, you might see how that phrase is rather appropriate. It really isn't hard for the City to figure out who is responsible for the stench and the trash.
> 
> So speaking down on everyone for what may be a few people is appropriate. Correct? So it would be safe to say that one of your family lives like a slob then its appropriate your whole family are slobs right? I wouldn't say so. Thats my point.


I'm not sure what your point is, aside from the fact that you seem to be really upset that a very small public space is now closed to an identifiable group of people who continually abuse their privilege and trash that space. Maybe a thicker skin is needed?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm not sure what your point is, aside from the fact that you seem to be really upset that a very small public space is now closed to an identifiable group of people who continually abuse their privilege and trash that space. Maybe a thicker skin is needed?


No, it's now closed to EVERYONE, including you and I regardless if we have ever littered or trashed the space, that is the point.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tiderider said:


> No, it's now closed to EVERYONE, including you and I regardless if we have ever littered or trashed the space, that is the point.


Yes, and that is exactly my point. I won't miss any of it, to be honest.

Maybe it was a bunch of homos littering or something. I could be wrong.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me correct what I was saying I didn't mean to insinuate that people that use bridges are rats . I meant the type of people that would litter and take advantage of our townships good nature are rats


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Let me correct what I was saying I didn't mean to insinuate that people that use bridges are rats . I meant the type of people that would litter and take advantage of our townships good nature are rats


I don't see how anybody could have gotten that impression. It's just a turn of phrase.

I do understand why people are upset about the closure, honestly, but there really wasn't much the City could do; littering and loitering have been going on there for years. Having said that, there are lots of opinions out there for sure.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We'll thank you. When I get into these discussions I try to be unbiased and open-minded. I hope that no matter what is said on the formum, people can take these as learning discussions and not as a stab at any one certain genre of persons.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thick skin? What because I dont agree with a term used that speaks in general not a select group of people? Hell if we stopped people from enjoying things due to a small amount of them are too lazy to clean up behind themselves. you wouldn't have anywhere to go. Movie Theaters , Beaches, Sporting Events, Roads, Sidewalks, Bridges, Malls, the list can go on and on. The point is is there are a lot of trashy people out there so we only pick on a select few or its justified because money was made??????? rather then enforce the law, we simply just ban the area or excuse it because we make money there. Thats Bias. A fisherman contributes more then license fees. Lets see , Gas to get where he or she is going, food and drinks, Bait , tolls. maybe they need take a survey and see how much money spent a year on fishing...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

snookman said:


> Thick skin? What because I dont agree with a term used that speaks in general not a select group of people? Hell if we stopped people from enjoying things due to a small amount of them are too lazy to clean up behind themselves. you wouldn't have anywhere to go. Movie Theaters , Beaches, Sporting Events, Roads, Sidewalks, Bridges, Malls, the list can go on and on. The point is is there are a lot of trashy people out there so we only pick on a select few or its justified because money was made??????? rather then enforce the law, we simply just ban the area or excuse it because we make money there. Thats Bias. A fisherman contributes more then license fees. Lets see , Gas to get where he or she is going, food and drinks, Bait , tolls. maybe they need take a survey and see how much money spent a year on fishing...


Nobody is banned from that bridge. And, yes, the litter on that bridge comes from people who are fishing. I will also assert that people who fish on that bridge contribute very little to the local economy in their capacity as fishermen. Sorry a few dozen bad apples spoiled a public space, but that's what happened.

Who will write tickets to these people, anyway? You want the cops and the FWC to conduct a 24 hour stakeout every day?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL, you dont know very much about the recreational fisherman. Its a multimillion dollar business. Just because you have a handful that may fished the bridge doesn't mean we are small by any means and we do account for our local economy. You wouldn't have bait stores and fishing products on the shelves if we were such small numbers. You must troll the forum and not fish. 

Your Quote:Who will write tickets to these people, anyway? You want the cops and the FWC to conduct a 24 hour stakeout every day?

I dont care what they have to do. They receive a paycheck as well and are paid hourly. I guess you would rather see them parked door to door shooting the B.S. Thats their job period is to deal with violators of the law correct? If you are trashing up a area, then go in and ticket those who break the law and it will stop it in the long run. That I say again is a part of their job description. What does it hurt for them to park in the boat launch area, take a walk up to the bridge( Which is exercise ) and take a walk down and deal with a problem respectfully. they show up there enough, people begin to expect it as well as do the right thing to avoid a ticket. Its funny how our Sheriff department came on our piers and bridges not only to patrol it as well as just keep things in order and talked to us. thats called being a part of your community. I just think maybe you dont like people fishing on the bridges so this is a high five for you type of guys.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

snookman said:


> LOL, you dont know very much about the recreational fisherman. Its a multimillion dollar business. Just because you have a handful that may fished the bridge doesn't mean we are small by any means and we do account for our local economy. You wouldn't have bait stores and fishing products on the shelves if we were such small numbers. You must troll the forum and not fish.
> 
> Your Quote:Who will write tickets to these people, anyway? You want the cops and the FWC to conduct a 24 hour stakeout every day?
> 
> I dont care what they have to do. They receive a paycheck as well and are paid hourly. I guess you would rather see them parked door to door shooting the B.S. Thats their job period is to deal with violators of the law correct? If you are trashing up a area, then go in and ticket those who break the law and it will stop it in the long run. That I say again is a part of their job description. What does it hurt for them to park in the boat launch area, take a walk up to the bridge( Which is exercise ) and take a walk down and deal with a problem respectfully. they show up there enough, people begin to expect it as well as do the right thing to avoid a ticket. Its funny how our Sheriff department came on our piers and bridges not only to patrol it as well as just keep things in order and talked to us. thats called being a part of your community. I just think maybe you dont like people fishing on the bridges so this is a high five for you type of guys.


Haha. OK, chief, whatever you just said.

I'd hate to see how upset you get over something that is actually important, not a badly-abused and very small section of public property being shut down for only one use. Again, if people fishing from the bridge weren't the obvious perpetrators and hadn't been trashing the area for *years* then this would have never come to the attention of the city and the state. Everyone who lives and walks or bikes in that area knows this.

Difference of opinion. Nobody is calling you an idiot. Maybe they should let people cast off of 3-Mile bridge, too.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

tiderider said:


> Every year our beaches are destroyed by the Memorial Day Gay Fest and our tax dollars are spent to clean it up, but they keep on inviting them back. They should write tickets to the violators on Texar bridge instead of shutting it down for everyone.


huh? you can't be serious


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

"Who will write tickets to these people, anyway? You want the cops and the FWC to conduct a 24 hour stakeout every day?"

it would take about a half dozen tickets to get the word out.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

this is just the start of what is to come.
What actions were done by local athorities to stop the littering? None mentioned. I dont know.
next will be the bayfront area because of the homeless people camping there. And then they will find something else to take away from the public.

People overlook somthing here, Just because it doesnt affect you, doesnt mean you should not be concerned!!!! The fact is more and more is taken by our government and will never be available again. It makes me think of the thread on here "we dont have the right to fish" or something like that.
In 20 years we are not going to have the right to do anything except work and pay taxes.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I can agree with Next on that. You start handing out tickets. it will get around....Shutting down fishing from a Bridge was never the answer. 

What I said was very clear and to bring 3 mile into it? Both cities made money for years off the old bridge recreational fishermen and if you looked the bridges. very little was put back into maintenance. a few small strips of metal to do nothing in means of repair. I have always question where all that money made went? It took FEMA to have the one side rebuilt at a quarter of the length. Gulf breeze still to this day has never seen even a pier put back out to replace the old. they too made money from it. Any given day there was easily 30 cars and trucks on there. The only reason we have a pier on the gulf side is for the tourist or that to would have disappeared as well.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> .
> In 20 years we are not going to have the right to do anything except work and pay taxes.


I don't think it's gonna take 20 years.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Now wait just a damned minute !*



snookman said:


> I can agree with Next on that. You start handing out tickets. it will get around....Shutting down fishing from a Bridge was never the answer.
> 
> What I said was very clear and to bring 3 mile into it? Both cities made money for years off the old bridge recreational fishermen and if you looked the bridges. very little was put back into maintenance. a few small strips of metal to do nothing in means of repair. I have always question where all that money made went? It took FEMA to have the one side rebuilt at a quarter of the length. Gulf breeze still to this day has never seen even a pier put back out to replace the old. they too made money from it. Any given day there was easily 30 cars and trucks on there. The only reason we have a pier on the gulf side is for the tourist or that to would have disappeared as well.


I operated the Pensacola half as a private concern for over seven years... Those "small strips of metal" were part of an engineered system and there was plenty of "My" bucks that went in to that... Now Gulf Breeze paid me and another firm plenty over the years for that maintainence .
The fees paid to us and GB went to maintain, and operate .
The money spent on the Escambia to rebuild was from sales tax $ derived from the 1% tax the cnty "sells" to the voters as a "penny" tax...... The FEMA money went to a new bldg on Fairfield. Gulf breeze saw the ludicrous nature of spending big money to build a fishing bridge and did other things with the bucks , for which they too were allowed to do by FEMA... The County spent over $10,000,000.00 ( I do it that way on purpose)to build what is there... That math works out to be about $65 /car spent by the commission at the insistance of Marie Young and the BOCC, that you see or will see on that bridge over the next 8 yrs (since it has been open two years ).


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

snookman said:


> I can agree with Next on that. You start handing out tickets. it will get around....Shutting down fishing from a Bridge was never the answer.
> 
> What I said was very clear and to *bring 3 mile into it*? Both cities made money for years off the old bridge recreational fishermen and if you looked the bridges. very little was put back into maintenance. a few small strips of metal to do nothing in means of repair. I have always question where all that money made went? It took FEMA to have the one side rebuilt at a quarter of the length. Gulf breeze still to this day has never seen even a pier put back out to replace the old. they too made money from it. Any given day there was easily 30 cars and trucks on there. The only reason we have a pier on the gulf side is for the tourist or that to would have disappeared as well.


Because it, too, is a *public* bridge, not a fishing pier. The city and state have every right to do what they did, which is regulating a piece of public property. Just because it hangs over the water does *not* mean that you can stand there and fish just because you want to. They deemed fishing on the Texar bridge to be a nuisance and did what was necessary to deal with it; it's really pretty simple. *Nobody* paid to fish from the Texar bridge.

The police, the FWC, and the sheriff's office are not going to spend their valuable time patrolling a minute stretch of bridge writing rinky dink tickets for littering.

The paranoia ITT cracks me up.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> huh? you can't be serious


That is probably a bad example but my point being is our local government can be very tolerant when it comes down to putting dollars in their pockets. A few bad apples shouldn't be a reason to take another fishing spot away. I'm done.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I operated the Pensacola half as a private concern for over seven years... Those "small strips of metal" were part of an engineered system and there was plenty of "My" bucks that went in to that... Now Gulf Breeze paid me and another firm plenty over the years for that maintenance .

Those strips of metal drilled in rusted metal was a engineered system????? take a good look at those strips and tell me there strength factor. Its very clear that was a cheap band aid. its peoples tax dollars that pay for road and bridges. If the county/ state took care of the old bridge and did better maintenance from its own department and made them nicer, they amount if fishing would stay busy and bring revue back into that county.. Try taking a look down at the sunshine sky way pier. they are booming and making money over fist. 
maintenance?


----------

